# Phrag Penns Creek Cascade



## DukeBoxer (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello all, I have a question here that I hope someone with this plant can answer for me. See I have this tattoo on my leg of a long petaled phrag and it needs to be gone over, colors changed etc. I have a Penns Creek Cascade that I just noticed is going to send up a spike and I was wondering if someone knew about how long it would take from this point (you can see a new leaf coming out right now with the sheath right below it) to flowers being open so I can set up an appointment with the tattoo guy. He's always really busy and I have to do it soon because he's probably booked for 2 months at least. Thanks in advance for any help.

-Josh


----------



## P-chan (Dec 3, 2008)

I wish I could help. My Mom had a boxer named "Duke"! I'm no help in your time-line, but I can't wait to see your Penns Creek Cascade! Good luck on your tatoo!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2008)

:rollhappy:


----------



## nikv (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't have any experience with this particular hybrid, but I would think that the bloom time could be quite variable depending upon light, culture, and temperature. You might have to take a lot of photographs of your orchid when it blooms and have the tattoo artist work from those.


----------



## DukeBoxer (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, that's what it's looking like. Thanks everyone


----------

